

Ask HN: Struggling to get users. What is turning visitors away? - davidhep
https://pennypledge.co

======
jurymatic
I cannot really figure out what it is you offer/sell. Give to what or whom?
Why? The centerpiece of your homepage is a screenshot telling me to give some
unrecognizable web page about 'ad-bombing' a penny. Your pitch has to be
intuitively understandable and in some kind of context.

Also, I get that you've jumped on the infinite scroll bandwagon but you have
an INSANE amount of white space that you could be using to get the point
across. I think you're mistaking cleanliness for conciseness.

Hire a good copywriter and a designer who is actually into good design, stat!

~~~
firefoxhane
I agree that you could use a bit more direction on what users should be giving
money to. Very Cool idea though!

~~~
crobertsbmw
Thanks.

